# My little JD 110RC



## gt2ride (Jul 30, 2007)

This is a modified JD 110 Garden tractor that I built before I got into Steam eng.


----------



## Hal (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice ride   

Hal


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 2, 2007)

Just going off topic here slightly.
Here in the UK we never have tractors with the wheels at the front so close together, ours are just a standard setup. Can anyone explain to me in easily undestood terms why they are so close together.
Just interested in something different.
Lovely 'model' by the way.

John


----------



## Hal (Aug 2, 2007)

John

I think  that "Tractor" started out as a lawn mower. The mower deck was removed, larger rear tires added, and the front end narrowed.

This makes the small "tractor" look like a miniature farm tractor or like a kid's pedal tractor with a motor...

Hal


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Hal,
I was talking about the full size ones in the US, we don't have tractors with the front wheels so close together, in fact I have seen some tractors from the US with only one on the front. I just wanted to know if they were made that way for a specific job.

John


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bogstandard said:
			
		

> Hi Hal,
> I was talking about the full size ones in the US, we don't have tractors with the front wheels so close together, in fact I have seen some tractors from the US with only one on the front. I just wanted to know if they were made that way for a specific job.
> 
> John



I think that type is more of a flat land row crop type tractor.

There is a lot of wheel tractors running now days but I spent more time in an old D6 C cat conture plowing steep ground. I would sit on the seats arm rest and put my back on the side windows.


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 2, 2007)

Many thanks for the explanations lads, it now becomes clear. I wonder why these never caught on in the UK?
Mind you we are a backward lot here, I still remember having horse drawn stuff in the 60's, because my father used to send me out to get the s***  in a bucket for putting on his garden. Always thought that those carrots tasted a bit funny.

John


----------



## Ralph (Aug 2, 2007)

Heres my version of a JD. Powered by a 44 CC Homelite chainsaw engine burning alcohol it can pull a 180 Lb. sled 40 ft. Not bad for an R/C.  Now if I could only find someone locally to compete with. :cry: 

         [/img]http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x203/pookiedad/BIGBADJOHNII.jpg[img][/img]


----------



## Ralph (Aug 2, 2007)

Maybe this one will work better !!!!!!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 2, 2007)

Under The Hood


----------



## Alex (Aug 2, 2007)

Awesome tractor, Ralph! Didn't know that tractor pulling was performed in model scale. Is it a newly established hobby?


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 2, 2007)

This is a pic of a John Deere Model B  Built in 1952  23HP  38in rear tires 16in front.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Alex,
    Glad you like the tractor. As far as the sport of tractor pulling, it is big in the eastern part of the country and the mid-west because of all the agriculture. I tried to get it started in California where I live but it seems people are more interested in racing. So now I have a tractor and 2 P/U trucks and nobody to pull against. I guess I could put on my own little show. I even have a transfer sled to pull.

[/img]


----------

